# Anglersee nähe Venlo



## DREADY230 (25. September 2006)

|kopfkrat Hi... Suche einen See in der Nähe von Venlo, an dem ich auch eine Tageskarte kaufen kann. Bin selber im Besitz der Sportvisakte.... Schonmal vorab vielen Dank...


----------



## dc1981 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Anglersee nähe Venlo*

HI

frag mal in Venlo bei der VVV nach. die haben solche infos.
ansonsten fahr nach roermond. dort hast du die maas seen. sind sehr schön. schau mal bei google earth dort kann man sie am besten sehen.
achja soweit ich weiß kostet eine wochen vergunning für die seen 6€.

gruß Daniel


----------



## DREADY230 (25. September 2006)

*AW: Anglersee nähe Venlo*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Beim VVV konnten sie mir auch nicht weiterhelfen, als ich das letzte Mal dort war. Bin bislang immer an der Maas umhergezogen...


----------



## Sebÿ (25. September 2006)

*AW: Anglersee nähe Venlo*

Hallo!
Also da gibt es einige!
1. Arcen Grenzwater
Tageskarte kostet glaub ich 2,50 Euro
einen Karpfen Ü50 dürfte man mitnehmen. Kartenverkauf am Campingplatz in Arcen. hier noch ein link zu HP klick

2. Zaderheiken
liegt in der Nähe der großen Blumen- und Gemüseversteigerung.
Von der A 40 aus am Knootpunt Zaderheiken raus zur Veiling ZON (Versteigerung). Dann an der Ampel links und an der nächsten Ampel wieder links dann immer rechts halten. Karten werden am Gewässer verkauft. aber bevor man anfängt zu angell sollte man eine Karte haben sonst wirds teuer!!! Eine andere Verkaufsstelle ist mir nicht bekannt. Preis kenne ich auch nicht.

3. Angelteich bei Broekhuisen

wenn man in Arcen zur Brauerei fährt und da dann mit der Autofähre übersetzt ist man in Broekhuisen. dort dann rechts fahren und so lange gerade aus bis auf der linken seite ein Angelteich kommt. ich glaube das ist der Verein HSV 'te Venn
Preis und Verkaufsstellen der Karten keine Ahnung!!

Ich hoffe das die Infos erst mal reichen. wenn noch mehr bedarf sein sollte einfach mal auf der internetseite von der hengelsportfederatie Limburg gucken.
MfG
Sebÿ


----------



## DREADY230 (26. September 2006)

*AW: Anglersee nähe Venlo*

Besten Dank... Die zuletzt genannten Seen werde ich mir mal anschauen, dürften eigentlich auch einfach zu finden sein. Was fängt man denn dort???


----------



## Sebÿ (26. September 2006)

*AW: Anglersee nähe Venlo*

Hi!
Also früher konnte man in Arcen gut Karpfen und große Brassen 
fangen. Mittlerweile (hat mir ein Kumpel erzählt) soll die Schleie ganz gut gehen.

In Zaderheiken war ich meist nur zum Stippen, oder kleine Barsche ärgern. sollen aber auch gute Karpfen sitzen.

In Venn bei Broekhuisen habe ich selber noch nicht geangelt. war da nur 2-3 mal zum gucken weil ich einen neuen Verein gesucht habe.

Kann den Teich in Arcen sehr empfehlen, sehr schön gelegen, wirklich gepflegt und gut zu beangeln. Bin im Sommer mit dem Neffen von meiner Freundin da gewesen und habe ohne anzufüttern und mit viel zu grobem Gerät noch 10 große Rotaugen gefangen. War danach echt betrübt das ich meine stippe nicht dabei gehabt habe.#c


----------



## Siff-Cop (27. September 2006)

*AW: Anglersee nähe Venlo*



Sebÿ schrieb:


> ...........................Ich hoffe das die Infos erst mal reichen. wenn noch mehr bedarf sein sollte einfach mal auf der internetseite von der hengelsportfederatie Limburg gucken.
> MfG
> Sebÿ


 


Hey Sebÿ

danke für den Link, den kannte ich noch garnicht  nenenenene.

Echt sehr gut

#6 #6 #6


----------



## DREADY230 (27. September 2006)

*AW: Anglersee nähe Venlo*

@*Sebÿ, hast mir auf jeden Fall weitergeholfen, Danke nochmal. Arcen hört sich gut an, das einzigste Manko scheint jedoch nur die Entnahmeregelung zu sein...*


----------



## Sebÿ (27. September 2006)

*AW: Anglersee nähe Venlo*

Hi!
Das mit der Entnahme der Fische ist so eine Sache rund um Venlo oder auch in ganz Limburg.
An fast keinem See wo man Gastkarten bekommt, darf man Fische mitnehmen. Keine Ahnung wieso das so ist, aber vielleicht sid da schon schlechte erfahrungen mit Gastanglern gemacht worden.

@ Sniff Cop

Kein Problem, man tut was man kann.


----------



## Siff-Cop (28. September 2006)

*AW: Anglersee nähe Venlo*

Hallo 

also ich glaube das die Vereine in Holland, nicht viel besetzen wollen/können da kein Geld vorhanden ist. Der Kauf einer Tageskarte ist meist sehr günstig, also hier bei uns in der Gegend ist man meist mit 2 - 4€ dabei und der Jahresbeitrag hält sich ja auch in Grenzen mit ca 15- 30€. Von daher wollen die vereine dann auch nicht das man die Fische mitnimmt.
Gut jetzt könnte man viehleicht sagen dann sollen die Vereinsmitglieder/Tageskartenkäufer einfach mehr bezahlen, aber das wollen die gar nicht weil die Vereine einem breiten specktrum von Leuten das Angeln ermöglichen wollen. Wahrscheinlich ist es auch  einfach aus der Vergangenheit heraus so gewachsen.  Was ich mir auch vorstellen könnte das es von den niederländischen Verbänden einen Codex gibt wo drin steht das so zu handhaben. Wie z.B. das Jedermansrecht in Norge.

Weiterhin wird das Angeln in Holland nicht als Nahrungsbeschaffung angesehen. Für deutsche Angler viehleicht unverständlich,  ich kenne das von Kindesbeinen an so, von daher stört es mich nicht.|bla: |bla: |bla: |bla: |bla:


----------



## Sebÿ (28. September 2006)

*AW: Anglersee nähe Venlo*

Hi!
Deine Erklärung klingt logisch!
In den Niederlanden hat das Angeln ja nun wirklich einen anderen Stellenwert als in Deutschland. Ohne jetzt eine endlose Debatte anzetteln zu wollen, finde ich das wir uns da eine große Scheibe von abschneiden können. Aber wie gesagt ist das nur meine bescheidene Meinung und sollte keine C&R, angeln ohne Prüfung o.ä. Welle auslösen.


----------



## benihana (30. September 2006)

*AW: Anglersee nähe Venlo*

Hi,

direkt in der Nähe von Venlo, an der großen Umgehungsstraße Richtung Roermond ist ein sehr schöner, gepflegter Forellenpuff. Der Maashof, www.maashof.nl, glaube ich. 
Vier Teiche, einer davon mit Lachsforellen. Preise liegen bei cirka 16 € für 5 Stunden. 
An dem See mit Lachsforellen bin ich noch nie unter zwei von den dicken Dingern weggegangen.

Also, viel Spaß in Holland!!


----------

